
Show HN: Cheapest multicity flight finder - mikface
https://airx.mikface.com
======
phsource
This is really cool! Out of curiosity, where do you get the data right now?
I've worked on a couple of projects, but always had trouble finding data for
low-cost airlines other than just by scraping.

Also, just a few UI things that bugged me:

1\. It would be amazing to show the price for each flight, in addition to the
combined price.

2\. I originally tried London Gatwick, but didn't get good results until I
tried London Stansted. It would be great to consolidate cities' multiple
airports into one.

3\. When linked to the resulting sites, the site opens with the flight
origin's country's language (e.g., a flight from Budapest would be in
Hungarian), which makes it pretty hard to book. Can you link to everything in
EUR and in English, especially if the site's English?

Overall, a great start! I'd totally use this if I just had a week free and
were starting out in Europe.

~~~
mikface
sry, wrote reply as comment, so copying here for you :) :

Hey, sorry for my late reply :) Thanks for review and suggestions. I get data
from api endpoints of airline pages, but unfortunately they are not official
public APIs. Ryanair api already exists but they haven't activated my
developer account yet. To points:

1) will do, good idea :)

2) selecting city instead of airport directly is possible improvement, but
little more complicated for implementation

3) I'm not sure if you can see prices in EUR if you are booking a flight from
Budapest for example... but will search for it and will try to implement it,I
know that prices in HUF, SEK, CZK can be confusing as well as language.

I'm still trying to optimize the core routing part to make loading times as
short as possible, and I do all alone in my free time, so UI stuff is not
getting enough attention I guess :)

------
mikface
Hey, sorry for my late reply :) Thanks for review and suggestions. I get data
from api endpoints of airline pages, but unfortunately they are not official
public APIs. Ryanair api already exists but they haven't activated my
developer account yet. To points:

1) will do, good idea :)

2) selecting city instead of airport directly is possible improvement, but
little more complicated for implementation

3) I'm not sure if you can see prices in EUR if you are booking a flight from
Budapest for example... but will search for it and will try to implement it,I
know that prices in HUF, SEK, CZK can be confusing as well as language.

I'm still trying to optimize the core routing part to make loading times as
short as possible, and I do all alone in my free time, so UI stuff is not
getting enough attention I guess :)

------
bob_theslob646
FYI, most fares are out of the United States.

Would use if I was in Europe. Good work.

~~~
mikface
Yes, I just started and I'm from Europe, that's why I had Ryanair and Wizzair
(EU low cost) as first airlines. But I could make a US version, could you give
me hint about us low cost companies? :)

thank you

~~~
bob_theslob646
Spirit airlines is low cost. Check out the website skiplagged

